
UK Public Opposed to Exploitation of NHS Data by Tech Companies - SophMCV
https://digit.fyi/uk-public-opposed-to-exploitation-of-nhs-data-by-international-tech-companies/
======
growlist
If I trusted the NHS or UK government to strike a good deal for use of our
data, I'd be inclined to back this. But our public officials have a stunning
record of failure in this area.

